

Gmail for iOS: Hybrid implementation - dvirsky
http://geeks.everything.me/2012/12/09/451/

======
joezydeco
I guess that explains why I get notifications that mail has arrived, but when
I launch the gMail app from that banner the app...takes...forever to load and
display the mail.

